
The Ultimate Guide to Statistics of Projects at Product Hunt - randomor
https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/The-Ultimate-Guide-to-Statistics-of-Projects-at-Product-Hunt-SyveZ0MKznUytmusHmfWR
======
randomor
So I was researching on product launches. I'm surprised this hasn't been
submitted before.

Here is a post summarize the research:
[https://thenextweb.com/insider/2018/01/19/much-needed-
resear...](https://thenextweb.com/insider/2018/01/19/much-needed-research-
shows-effectively-launch-product-product-hunt/)

I also found a similar post on Reddit: [http://minimaxir.com/2015/10/reddit-
bigquery/](http://minimaxir.com/2015/10/reddit-bigquery/)

Any other posts like this for HN or other communities that you know of?

